# "alt" au démarrage sistématique



## troudball (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous 
Je viens de découvrir la touche "alt" au démarrage, très pratique pour choisir son disque de boot quand on a plein de disque!!!
Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de démarrer sistématiquement l'ordo de cette manière, un peu comme le grub de linux?
A propos, j'ai quelques notions de linux, est-ce que Os X fonctionne un peu pareil : me suffira-t-il de ne modifer qu'un fichier pour démarrer en mode "Alt"?
Merci d'avance!
A+


----------



## claw59 (10 Janvier 2006)

sous terminal, tape nvram -p
tu otiendras toutes les options modifiable de ton openFirmware

poour dclencher le multi-boot:

nvram boot-command=multi-boot


----------



## troudball (10 Janvier 2006)

merci


----------



## troudball (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon c'est fait, çà marche nickel! Dis donc ce qui est incroyable c'est que à présent à partir de n'importe quel disque OSX, çà part en multi-boot  je suis surpris et j'ai donc quelques petites question de néofite sur le terminal d'OS X :

1 : comment cela se fait-il qu'en changeant seulement sur un OS la "nvram boot-command" tous les OS (présents sur différents disques) démarrent en multi-boot? n'y a-t-il qu'un seul fichier qui gère tous les nvram? si oui sur quel disque? j'avoue que je viens du monde Linux et j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre, je pensais que chaque OS à ses fichiers propres pour le boot...?

2 : J'ai vu qu'en faisant nvram -h on pouvait charger les paramètre à partir d'un fichier, ce qui doit vouloir dire que le fichier par défault se trouve bien quelque part? non? si oui, ou? ne peut-on pas travailler directement sur ce fichier au lieu d'utiliser les commandes en ligne pour modifier les options?

Merci d'avance 
A+


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2006)

néophyte ?


----------



## troudball (18 Janvier 2006)

oui, débutant...


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Janvier 2006)

troudball a dit:
			
		

> oui, débutant...


C'était pour l'orthographe  


Sinon, pour ta question, la commande nvram modifie non pas l'OS, mais le firmware (OpenFirmware sur nos mac, l'EFI sur les MacIntel) donc elle modifie quelque chose qui est directement sur ton mac, faudrait demander à quelqu'un de t'expliquer plus clairement parce que je sais ce que c'est mais j'ai du mal à le traduire en mot...


EDIT : je suis con, j'y avais pas pensé :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Firmware
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_Input_Output_System
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface


----------



## FjRond (20 Janvier 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour ta question, la commande nvram modifie non pas l'OS, mais le firmware (OpenFirmware sur nos mac, l'EFI sur les MacIntel) donc elle modifie quelque chose qui est directement sur ton mac, faudrait demander à quelqu'un de t'expliquer plus clairement parce que je sais ce que c'est mais j'ai du mal à le traduire en mot...
> EDIT : je suis con, j'y avais pas pensé :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Firmware
> ...


Et gete.net


----------



## troudball (23 Janvier 2006)

sALUT,
Je comprends mieu... mais dans quelle mémoire se trouve le firmware? si on parle du BIOS, çà devrait se trouvait dans la ROM qui est normalement non modifiable (Read Only Memory)??

A+


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2006)

Il me semble que l'OpenFirmware, comme le BIOS, ne sont pas en ROM mais en EEPROM, une mémoire reprogrammable (ou, disons, modifiable, ou _flashable_). C'est ainsi qu'on les peut mettre à jour avec les utilitaires idoines.
Mais je dis ça de mémoire : à vérifier.


----------



## troudball (23 Janvier 2006)

Moi, de mémoire, je me rappèle que la ROM contient le Bios, programme qui test l'hardware avant de charger le kernel de l'OS dans la Ram...

Un pro peut-il nous en dire plus sur ce l'OpenFirmware?

Merci d'avance 
A+


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2006)

Il suffit, après tout, d'aller sur Wikipedia ...


----------



## troudball (24 Janvier 2006)

des fois, c'est aussi agréable de discuter, apparament bompi, tu n'as pas l'air de la penser ainsi et c'est dommage, je me plaisais bien à discuter ainsi à battons rompus...

http://www.geronto.org/frclscrenecassin/bienvieillir/mai2001/internet.htm
http://www.astrosurf.org/lombry/hawking-hommage13.htm

  

A+ camarades!


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2006)

Désolé, mon indication de Wikipedia n'était pas du tout ironique : c'est qu'effectivement il y a une bonne quantité d'information plutôt sérieuse à y pêcher.
Quant aux bâtons, ils étaient pas si rompus que ça : un post toute les cinq heures


----------



## troudball (25 Janvier 2006)

no problemo 
A+


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2006)

En fait, c'est _¡ no problema !_ ...


----------



## troudball (3 Mars 2006)

ou "non c'è problema!!!"


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2006)

va bene così !


----------

